# FMA in Anderson, SC ?



## kailat (Dec 27, 2007)

Greetings fellow MA TALK'ers....

   I have to put out a post, to anyone that may live in and or near Anderson, South Carolina.

  I have a long time friend and training partner that recently had to relocate to this area.  He is a great MA'st and is looking for a FMA school, and or practicioners likewise that is interested in training.  He would love to find someone close by to train with.

  If anyone is in and or near the area, please send a quick post and I can get that info to him ASAP!

  He has looked into the nearby city of Greenville, SC and found a JKD school which he is pretty content with but is not exactly what he is looking or interested in training. 

  Thanks and any help would be greatly appreciated.

  Cory


----------

